# Game 37: Heat @ Warriors (1/16 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 16, 2012 | 10:30 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    


    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 37: Heat @ Warriors (1/16 10:00PM)*

Very tough way to end the road trip with these next two games. GSW has a whole lot of confidence against us, beating us in our only matchup last season, and at our crib this season. Gonna have to really pick up the D and actually move the feet in pursuit of rebounds. Hoping for the beginning of the UD-less era any game now.

If we lose this, we could easily go 1-5 this road trip, which would be the worst I can remember since the XX season. The Lakers are hot right now, and Kobe always gets up for us.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Time for David Lee to make an even stronger case for his all star inclusion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's likely gonna hit 2 milestones tonight. He's just 18 points away from 20,000 points and 2 assists away from 5,000 career assists.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron's likely gonna hit 2 milestones tonight. He's just 18 points away from 20,000 points and 2 assists away from 5,000 career assists.


He's not the youngest on either is he?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

R-Star said:


> He's not the youngest on either is he?


Yes on points. No on assists.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice info. Thanks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Durant will take his 'youngest to reach 20,000' crown though, sadly.

Big milestone though. Congrats to LBJ when he (assumedly) hits it.

Tough game, we need to get them back for stealing one on our floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier and Joel are game time decisions.

As is Steph Curry for the Warriors. Re-aggravated his ankle that has always given him problems.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ That is good news for us. I'll take a Shattier and :joel: swap for Steph 

Bosh's rebounds have declined in each month of the season. From 8.2 in November, 7.3 in December, to 4.6 in January.

Interesting to note this is his lowest minuter per game since his rookie year, and fewest FGA since his sophomore year. We need to give him more touches, he's shooting 55.7% (career high).

What's weird is Dwyane is also shooting a career high % from the floor and 3pt range so far this season despite his slow start and a few clunkers. Lowest FGA's since his rookie year too.

Lebron also shooting a career high in %, and lowest FGA's of his career.

These are weird stats. They should all translate to us winning, but we arent at the moment. Shouldn't we be looking to get these guys more shots? That might sound weird, but all 3 of them are averaging lower attempts than their careers indicate, including their last few sesons in Miami.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Wade County said:


> ^ That is good news for us. I'll take a Shattier and :joel: swap for Steph
> 
> Bosh's rebounds have declined in each month of the season. From 8.2 in November, 7.3 in December, to 4.6 in January.
> 
> ...


Wade and Bosh are only playing like 33mpg. That "should" explain their low fga & fta. But I honestly feel like Bron could/should be leading the league in scoring given a) his ridiculous %'s and b) how often he's on the court without those 2.

Also, Wade and Bosh having their minutes limited has sorta tanked this team. Given how bad 'Rio's been this entire season, this group of role players (even with Ray) might be the least reliable of the big 3 era. Those extra 5min without Bosh and Wade make huge difference.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Steph Curry for the Warriors tonight. Had to see that coming. They have to be extra, extra careful with that ankle of his


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lucky on Curry being out.



> @IraHeatBeat: Josh Harrellson and Dexter Pittman inactive for Heat. A bit odd that Jarvis Varnado would be active ahead of Harrellson.


Spo hates Jorts.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Lucky on Curry being out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been gradually breaking Smithian down into a Spoo hater. You're gonna ruin all my hard work.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo also hates Joel and Arkansas (or is it Mississippi?)

I think Spo is keeping Wade's mins down because of the surgery. I would guess Bosh's are being held low due to his move to the more physically-demanding 5-spot. They'll gradually go up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo hates any player who weighs more than 250. He prejudice against fat people.

Lebron is obviously the exception here, but he's not fully human so he doesnt count.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I bet we'll get Oden, get him fully healthy, and sit him for entire games due to Spo's hatred for all things 7 feet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game started predictably


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 misses right at the rim, 4 by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dafuq Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Rio


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't realize this was on ESPN.

Way too soft going up by Bosh. Did he really expect anything good to happen there. Nice tap back by UD, though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ezeli good block. Ezeli good player.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers 0-5 already?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade

Lebron's 5,000th assist


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario is so Wario. Everytime I see him he's ****ing up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A fitting 5,000th assist for Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

free throws


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ that was sick 33


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jack with his 2nd and1 on a jumpshot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake WARIO


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Missing FT's already! Yay!

They should start going by "Least possessions used to get to..." instead of age. We'll probably have to make stops at "Least games to get to..." and "Least minutes to get to..." first, though. "Least FGA to get to..." would be good, too, but that would be like a less useful version of "...possessions..."

Jarrett Jack the first-ballot HOF'er again tonight?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Remember when Golden State amnestied Charlie Bell? It's funny on so many levels. First, they did it to sign DeAndre Jordan who probably should have already been a Heat if we drafted properly. Second, it precluded Golden State from using the amnesty on the deserving player: Biedrins. If they had correctly amnestied Biedrins he could be here in Miami.

Universe doesn't want us to have a 7 footer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wario 0-5 and 2 fouls already. So inconsistent....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade in and out on the 2nd free throw. He's got the heaviest shot ever.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Missing free throws. Heat basketball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whatever happened to Charlie Bell?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee throooooooooooooows!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Missing free throws. Heat basketball.


Missed 14 in the OT loss here last season. Must be trying to top that


Wade and1. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUU

Wow!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD!

Lotta Heat fans in the building.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!

Nice 9-0 run.

Getting tons of steals and deflections


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still cant get over that UD dunk. Where did those ups come from?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Missed 14 in the OT loss here last season. Must be trying to top that
> 
> 
> Wade and1. Wow.


That game was painful. We were up 17 (in the 2nd half?), missed a shit-ton of FTs, went hero-ball/offense hi-jacking, and had to watch Nate Robinson go superstar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier is back. Hope the rest did well for his shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lots of contact on that LeBron attempt. They're really holding their whistles with him this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

19-4 run


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

L3J!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This timeout must be for LeBron. We're in a flow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> This timeout must be for LeBron. We're in a flow.


Or Wade. He's been in longer than he normally is.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow at that UD tip jam. Sickest thing he's done in years (well, since that Bulls game where he went on a jamfest)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Real heat-checky by 'Bron there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat check for Lebron. Good huslte :joel:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wow at that UD tip jam. Sickest thing he's done in years (well, since that Bulls game where he went on a jamfest)


It's weird when he suddenly looks adroit at anything again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice attack by Lebron. Force em to foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh FTs? Thanks. We'll just take 1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rookie getting the call over the MVP.

**** outta here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A 3rd and1 by Jack. WTF..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here comes the let down. We haven't managed much since that time out. Two trips to the line equipped with two misses.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where was the foul on Norris!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jack is keeping them close

28-21 after 1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray, you're not allowed to miss those left corner 3's.

Jarrett Jacking again.



Wade County said:


> Rookie getting the call over the MVP.
> 
> **** outta here


It's happened all season. Disgraceful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jarret Jack dominating us. Again.

Embarassing. GSW's backup is better than both our PG's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I always wanted Jack here, since back in his PO days. He's never looked this good, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jack picks us apart for the assist to Lee. Sheesh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bane still Shattiering


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One of those "can't get anything to go" stretches.

So Shane misses two tough 3's, then passes up the easy, wide-open one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Butterfingers Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're turning to poo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What the **** was that soft shit Bosh? Seems to be where most of his TOs come.

Wow, we can't hit SHIT.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our only 3 is from LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1-8 from 3

How are we still #1 in 3pt fg%?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:....so much :bosh2:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, so ugly. So cold.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now at 31% from the floor.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is painful to watch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our "shooters" stink.

Put JJ in. Atleast he'll hit them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at this sun sports promo for Battioke. Its Shane is a sailors suit singing Love boat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bane Capital


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat FINALLY score in the quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank **** LBJ is back in. That was a disgrace.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice jam by Wade there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jon Barry is just such a bad basketball analyst. He just blamed that stretch on LeBron not being in to create shots. Has he not noticed all of the open shots we just missed?

There's the RALC3 (Ray Allen Left Corner 3).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Raytray


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wariooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

Now we cant miss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario arrived


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Nice jam by Wade there


He's been getting an extra couple inches on his lift fairly steadily lately. Seemed to come and go toward the beginning of the season.

Awesome. GSW collapses into the paint to stop LeBron and Wade in transition, LeBron kicks out to the open Rio for 3. That's a textbook example of how this team is supposed to score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta do better than that, Bosh...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh. That's embarrassing. Had position and 4 inches on Landry. Just ripped it from him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:

Landry outmuscles Chris, again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Jon Barry is just such a bad basketball analyst. He just blamed that stretch on LeBron not being in to create shots. Has he not noticed all of the open shots we just missed?
> 
> There's the RALC3 (Ray Allen Left Corner 3).


Sorry, but he wins back into my good graces with his comments against Bosh just now. "Uh....bench pressing? Weight room?" Perfect.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Never thought i'd prefer David Lee over Chris Bosh. There you go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Gotta do better than that, Bosh...


It's one thing to get caught off guard from behind and have the board ripped out from your hands as you're unsuspecting, but to fall down afterwards and allow the easy putback is unforgivable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Never thought i'd prefer David Lee over Chris Bosh. There you go.


Lee's defense is just about as bad as it gets, but he might make up for it with his offense and rebounding relative to Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cheap foul Wade. Biting on the pump fake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a move by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron feeling it.

Too bad Ray was in the wrong corner there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Come on Ray. I've been shocked by all of his non-veteran-esque turnovers this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray what the hell


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard plays a season-high in Utah, and back out of the rotation tonight. Erik SpoeLOLstra.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Who the hell doess Green think he is?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Draymond Green


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits 20,000 points


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

David Lee just shoved LeBron with both hands on that drive. No call. We'll take the sick pull-up, though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

$20K!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF happened? I turned to type. You dumb, Lee?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> $20K!


Oh, he's earned a little more than that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And Lee points to LeBron and tells the ref he flopped after cheap shotting him. What a clown.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2UD


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem scored on a curl play. Is that the first time this season?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers kisses the troll floater.

Wow, GSW's lucky they got something on this possession. We had them locked down under the basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Haslem scored on a curl play. Is that the first time this season?


No, but maybe the 1st one with some traffic in the way.

Was fully expecting a block or bad miss there.


Damn, Ray's missing a lot of corner 3's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray can't hit from the right corner. So weird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Wade takes a long jumper. It rattles. IT STAYS IN!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!

52-38 at the half

Great half. Gotta keep this up. Cant have our normal letdown.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder how many end of quarter jumpers LeBron has hit here. Seems like he almost always hits them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ gets bumped, doesnt matter.

Dominant first half from The King.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wow. Wade takes a long jumper. It rattles. IT STAYS IN!


Took a lot of damn paint of that rim with that shot. Dont know how it stayed in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray shooting like ass, but he's +21 on the floor.

Ray and Shane a combined 1-8 from three.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That security guard running was hilarious. You know what I'm talking about if you saw it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Feel like we should be up more. Only 4 TOs to GS's 13. I guess the 43% shooting plays a big factor. They're shooting 38%, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh, who has played fewer minutes than Haslem, has 4 boards. GLASSEATER.

LeBron's line looks like a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jon Barry's grace period is over (that was short). He's insufferable. Shut up with this all about LeBron James garbage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio ThreeO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 8-0 run to start the half


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't always love when Bosh takes that Jermaine O'Neal fadeaway turnaround out of the post when he can power up for the baby hook. He makes it a lot, and it looks pretty when he does, but if he went a more traditional route, it would fall at a higher rate. That was a nice, deep post catch. An All Star PF/C should almost never miss a look there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron

Wow


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FLYINGDEATHMACHINE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333 again

3rd 3 in the quarter for Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I harp on this a lot, but Dwyane is so much better when he let's the game come to him. On that drive we just saw he would've forced up a low-% shot earlier in the season. Instead he saw Bosh open behind him, and kicked it out for the wide open J. Bosh missed, but that's a perfect look for us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MARIO

13-0 run. YES


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh missing a ton of good looks right now. On his way to one of those Chicago games. 2-10 right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good take on the 3 by Wade. Got good air and looked balanced. No hesitation also, which is important for him.

No push off on Green there?

Bosh can't hit shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB is pressing


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL :ud:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

great look Wade2CB.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> LOL :ud:


That was a crazy tip in :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would be ideal if we could push and keep this near 30 so we can rest our guys in the fourth. Tough one in LA tomorrow night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier has been super Shattier for like a month now. Miller time?

Bane is at 15% for the month of January. 15.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm surprised Wade only has 6 assists. He has had so many great passes to Allen, LeBron, Bosh, and Chalmers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sometimes it takes that easy score to get the J going. Bosh finally hits.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice runner Wade. Nice block Bosh. Nice J LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL LBJ, what was that J? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Draymond again. SPUDLY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Draymond is talking again, and LBJ is shutting him up


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh, the only way you could've made that turnover worse was by displaying the girly hands in the process. Woof.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray still hasn't figured out that, yes, even in transition he's still 37.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel trying turn around J's? Why not?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1: 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, had Joel made that they should've just called the game right there :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This has been one impressive performance


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I know LBJ has been spectacular tonight, but Wade after the shit start has been great too. Patient.

15 points
8 boards
6 dimes
5 steals
1 block
50% fg
30 minutes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade out, Lebron back in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible take on that 3 Ray Wish he was more discerning with some of his 3-point attempts.



Wade County said:


> Battier has been super Shattier for like a month now. Miller time?
> 
> Bane is at 15% for the month of January. 15.


Now that is the Bane of my existence. So Shatty. If not all on 3's, then damned-close, I'd imagine.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible turnovers galore now. Seriously, what the **** is wrong with Bosh? Is he just not all that interested in basketball for stretches of the regular season?

Great drive by Ray.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Better not **** this up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-50 after 3

Great to see us come out after half with the same energy.

Now time to rest up our regulars.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, LBJ only scored 4 in that quarter...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Up 30 after 3.

Amazing quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ at 25/7/10. Hopefully he doesn't get the trip-doub, as that would mean he has to come back in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

THRAY ALLEN


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's Jarvis!?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray, that was a joke of a pick-and-roll pass to Joel. Don't know what happens to Ray's brain sometimes.

Nice reverse by Lewis.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shard time baby


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't play like this tomorrow night. Thanks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Where's Jarvis!?


He's the victory cigar. We're still trimming it right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> Don't play like this tomorrow night. Thanks.


The defense has been above our average this season, no question, but we definitely got lucky with Curry being out. We had a stretch in the first half where we couldn't hit anything, but fortunately a combination of good defense and GSW clearly missing him kept us ahead.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You'd think up 30 we would get a look see at Varnado. You would think.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> You'd think up 30 we would get a look see at Varnado. You would think.


:spo:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF. This 4th quarter is pissing me off.

The Heat backups are running beautiful set plays with tons of screens, screening the screener, multiple actions, it's awesome. Other than short bursts in 2009/10 with Arroyo at PG, where the hell have these plays been?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray Allen shoots -8% on layups in transition, via The Jace Sports Bureau.

Funny seeing Richard Jefferson out there with a basketball uniform on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> You'd think up 30 we would get a look see at Varnado. You would think.


Ask Spo about this, and I guarantee his response would be "I didn't think it would be fair to Jarvis."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

With Biedrins, and eventually Bogut, GSW seems to have some superfluous size. I'd be very intrigued by giving Jeremy Tyler a try if we could pry him loose. I'm over Biedrins. Apparently he just totally sucks now.

VARNADO ON THE WOOD!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our scrubs are bad huh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jarvis with the and-1 prevention block.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Smithian said:


> WTF. This 4th quarter is pissing me off.
> 
> The Heat backups are running beautiful set plays with tons of screens, screening the screener, multiple actions, it's awesome. Other than short bursts in 2009/10 with Arroyo at PG, where the hell have these plays been?


But really


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It was like they wanted to make sure they got the shot off after the buzzer there. Scrubs couldn't even get us to the hundo. I mean, we got JJ out here shooting pull-up 2s.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> But really


Of course you're going to see more plays called/run with the scrubs out there. They don't have the creativity of our core guys.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I should have stopped watching 10 mins ago. I'm gonna go wash my eyes out and go to sleep now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I really wanna believe Cole tried to go off glass for that pull-up, but I can't lie to myself.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, we've managed 10 points!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JJ brah, I know it's been awhile, but you're supposed to keep the ball when confronted by an opponent.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole got lucky that pass made it to Varnado. Jarvis with the UD-like finish attempt inside. Thought he had something.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win. That 4th was abysmal, but we were great otherwise.

Good to get key rest for the Lakers game tomorrow. Bosh simply NEEDS to play big against Howard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 92-75

Very much needed win. To get it in blowout fashion and be able to rest our players on the 1st night of a back to back, makes it even better.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Haven't see Lebron play with that intensity since NBA Finals.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> RT @jordub: @TheJaxShow What's better, "THRAY Allen" or "TREY Allen"? Either way, you have my permission to use it. You're welcome. <--TREY!! And I'm SO using it #HEATLive


Dammit. Wish I had a SS stream tonight. Someone let me know if Jax shouts me out! :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I've been dropping Raytray or Thrayallen for a while now - Jax, get your own material! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Dammit. Wish I had a SS stream tonight. Someone let me know if Jax shouts me out! :laugh:


Its a road game so Eric and Tony handle the post game stuff. Probably gotta wait until our next game on sun sports, which is next Wednesday.

Heat have 5 days off after tomorrow's game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> That security guard running was hilarious. You know what I'm talking about if you saw it.


Watching the replay on ESPN right now and I now know what you're talking about :rotf:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dammit I totally forgot to watch the replay.



Wade County said:


> I've been dropping Raytray or *Thrayallen *for a while now - Jax, get your own material! :laugh:


Apologies on that one. I've been unknowingly using your intellectual property.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You can use it.

My invoice will be in the mail :laugh:


----------

